# My current setup lights, tablet etc.



## UberwithDan (Dec 2, 2016)

Hey folks just setting up a thread to post pictures. My first set didnt come out great but heres a few basic photos at night.


----------



## UberwithDan (Dec 2, 2016)

Ill update with better pictures when I have time.


----------



## CJC111 (Mar 12, 2017)

Whoah!!! What's in the back seat?


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

What's that in the 2nd pic, passenger-side back pouch? Is that a self-enema bottle? You've thought of everything! Just wait till DRider85 sees your setup.


----------



## UberwithDan (Dec 2, 2016)

ill get some better pics done I think my lense was dirty



DocT said:


> What's that in the 2nd pic, passenger-side back pouch? Is that a self-enema bottle? You've thought of everything! Just wait till DRider85 sees your setup.


uhhh No. its Purell lol.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

What, no mini-bar?


----------



## Newwber (Dec 11, 2015)

Zowie.........


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

No Hot towel? Fresh sushi? Shoe shine?

1 star for you!


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

It's a little over the top for my taste. But to each his own I suppose.


----------



## divo183 (Nov 1, 2016)

That's our Dan!!! Looking nice . Post it on the Boston forum, if you don't mind getting bashed..


----------



## Rick N. (Mar 2, 2016)

Is that yogurt in the back?and in the pouch with the sanitizer it's either a pregnancy test or a toothbrush.


----------



## Jc. (Dec 7, 2016)

Where is the strip pole?

Is that a bottle of lubricant back there?


----------



## divo183 (Nov 1, 2016)

Jc. said:


> Where is the strip pole?
> 
> Is that a bottle of lubricant back there?


Its a flesh light!! It gets him a lot of tips, no pun intended..


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UberwithDan said:


> Hey folks just setting up a thread to post pictures. My first set didnt come out great but heres a few basic photos at night.


Well Dan,it's wonderful to see you so industriously and tirelesy working towards such utter and total devestation !

It's like a train wreck hauling eggs !

We are all sure the outcome will be spectacular !


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

how do you power the neon lights?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Man that is super bright, do the higher lights only go on when the doors open or do you drive with it that bright?

If you already have the tablet why are you keeping the index cards?

We all know I'm a fan of lights and tablets, but not a fan of the seat organizers. Clean and clear!


----------



## picknyourseat (Mar 18, 2015)

Wow, just wow!

Unreal and unnecessary! 

I'm sure the tips will just be jumping out of pockets...just hoping to get out of the car!


----------



## Matty760 (Nov 9, 2015)

That is way too much for Uber X passengers... they wouldn't know what to think and more things for them to break and damage. stick with the basics... your ratings will still be the same


----------



## UberwithDan (Dec 2, 2016)

Ill answer what valid questions I can.

1. Power is from cigarette lighter plugin, 1 front (floor lights) 1 back (rear lights)
2. In the pictures they are at 100% brightness, I typically have them around 10% at night and use a flash/strobe purple at times when picking up. I do drive with them on but again I tone it down at night.
3. lol no yogurt or fleshlights but I like your thinking guys . Its 3 different flavors of gum/ice breakers ,purell, and baby wipes.
4. Why still the index cards? Its still a work in progress and Ill be removing them in the near future. a future phase is stream lining and more extensive hiding of wires - most of which are hidden under my weather tech mats atm.
5. the lights are there for fun and to make pickups easier (a LOT easier)
6. I also give them access to a simple on/off widget for those folks that dont want them on at all, its been used once.

Definitely no issues with ratings etc. I have several clients everyday inquiring about being able to request me as a driver in the future. I dont worry about ratings or tips both seem to come in a fairly steady flow. Older clients appreciate how easy it is to locate my vehicle ( I send all clients a pre made text to tell them Im there or arriving soon and what to look for) , the younger people think its cool and the bar crowd... well it's one more thing to keep them busy and not directly distracting me. ( as they can change the color themselves - it also has "disco" mode that changes to the beat in music but no one has discovered it yet)

I havent had any issues with damage, theres barely any visible wiring at all to get snagged on. Im changing to a on the headrest mount, which I was initially against.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Is no disco ball and dancing girls?


----------



## Pinn Inc. (Mar 23, 2017)

Party Ride! haha


----------



## Trip Turner (Feb 7, 2017)

How do you create and use a "premade text?"


----------



## UberwithDan (Dec 2, 2016)

Trip Turner said:


> How do you create and use a "premade text?"


I use android. when you go to message somsone clcik the 3 dots top right hand corner, see "Quick text" press and hold to edit current texts.


----------



## Trip Turner (Feb 7, 2017)

Thanks for the info. Sounds like a useful tool. I'm on an iPhone (7+, 10.2.1). Anyone know how to create a premade text with this phone?


----------



## CrimzonFiasco (Nov 25, 2016)

I have interior lights, but I don't let the pax have access to them. If they want them off, I will do it, but I leave it set at whatever I want. It's too much for customers to fuss over. They can barely handle radio responsibilities.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

DocT said:


> What's that in the 2nd pic, passenger-side back pouch? Is that a self-enema bottle? You've thought of everything! Just wait till DRider85 sees your setup.


Looks like a Fleshjack/Pocket P*ssy too, it's like a brothel on wheels.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

With the black light, you will be able to see fluid stains easily.

Nice job.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

My eyes are hurting just looking at all that on this page.


----------



## UberwithDan (Dec 2, 2016)

ABC123DEF said:


> My eyes are hurting just looking at all that on this page.


lol the lights of the immature comments? You have to remind yourself uber drivers come from all walks of life. The negativity doesnt really bother me, I average more tips daily in Boston than anyone else Ive talked to.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

No...all the lights in the car are hurting my eyes. I'd probably get a terrible migraine riding in there.


----------



## BillyZoom (Feb 26, 2017)

You rock Dan, screw the naysayers. Keep up the positive vibes! BZ


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Trip Turner said:


> Thanks for the info. Sounds like a useful tool. I'm on an iPhone (7+, 10.2.1). Anyone know how to create a premade text with this phone?


 Settings -> General ~> keyboard ~> text replacement ~> tap the + in upper right ~> input shortcut and phrase.

My shortcut is "uuber" that changes into "Hi this is your Uber, I'm here, I'm parked outside, and I'll have my lights flashing. Thank you for taking Uber  "

Type your shortcut and if you want the full text to auto type, press the space button after it pops up in the suggested text bar.


----------



## UberwithDan (Dec 2, 2016)

ABC123DEF said:


> No...all the lights in the car are hurting my eyes. I'd probably get a terrible migraine riding in there.


Fair enough . Again though the pics are at 100% brightness for the pictures, I typically knock it down to around 10% at night.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> With the black light, you will be able to see fluid stains easily.
> 
> Nice job.


But are they " PUKE FRIENDLY " ?



DocT said:


> What's that in the 2nd pic, passenger-side back pouch? Is that a self-enema bottle? You've thought of everything! Just wait till DRider85 sees your setup.


Do self enema bottles cut down on the pukers ?


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

UberwithDan said:


> lol the lights of the immature comments? You have to remind yourself uber drivers come from all walks of life. The negativity doesnt really bother me, I average more tips daily in Boston than anyone else Ive talked to.


Good for you man i am glad you are getting more tips as you should. People like to see people who take great pride in anything they do and you deserve it. If i could i would tip you, but uber has no tipping option lol

As far as the tablet what do you have on it?? Is it riders choice or do you have music videos or something else?


----------



## UberwithDan (Dec 2, 2016)

Kodyhead said:


> Good for you man i am glad you are getting more tips as you should. People like to see people who take great pride in anything they do and you deserve it. If i could i would tip you, but uber has no tipping option lol
> 
> As far as the tablet what do you have on it?? Is it riders choice or do you have music videos or something else?


Spotify paid version ( if you havent heard of spotify connect feature its awesome )

I run about 8 slides on different subjects, tipping, car rules, 4.6 average 5 statrs etc.
They have full access to spotify, the tablet is linked to my car stereo via bluetooth, I encourage them to pick their own music. The most interesting choice so far was korean rap, it was actually pretty good.
They can also play with the lights in the back via "home magic" android app.
Annd of course the Square tipping app, I can accept any magstripe or chip credit cards, appley pay and android pay.

Ive been experimenting with the wording and styles on various slides and my most recent update to my tipping page seems to have increased tips a bit as of this weekend.

* oh and I control the volume on the car stereo but in most cases I will crank it up a bit on request if asked politely. 
Example: "I am Brazilian my freind we like our music very loud, is that ok?" polite, check, non-demanding, check. crank it up!!



Kodyhead said:


> Good for you man i am glad you are getting more tips as you should. People like to see people who take great pride in anything they do and you deserve it. If i could i would tip you, but uber has no tipping option lol
> 
> As far as the tablet what do you have on it?? Is it riders choice or do you have music videos or something else?


I almost regret not buyting the toyota sienna instead of the prius V, Id make a killing doing XL I think but I dont want the gas bill on the times when I drive myself. I love only topping off my tank once a 12 hour shift.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

Save your equipment receipts for tax deductions. I hope people respect your gear. What are the car rules? Do you have some puke bags?


----------



## UberwithDan (Dec 2, 2016)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> Save your equipment receipts for tax deductions. I hope people respect your gear. What are the car rules? Do you have some puke bags?


I keep it simple, gallon size ziploc bags. havent needed one yet. The few severe drunks I turn on easy listening or chill 70's music and cracnk up the heat, so they nod off lol.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

I would suggest some absorbent material at the bottom of the bags. Thrift stores where I used to live would often have adult diapers for sale. You can open those up and but the absorbent material at the bottom of the bag. I also used shredded paper from my shredder bin.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

UberwithDan said:


> Spotify paid version ( if you havent heard of spotify connect feature its awesome )
> 
> I run about 8 slides on different subjects, tipping, car rules, 4.6 average 5 statrs etc.
> They have full access to spotify, the tablet is linked to my car stereo via bluetooth, I encourage them to pick their own music. The most interesting choice so far was korean rap, it was actually pretty good.
> ...


I have spotify the paid version but only for myself for the gym, I may start using it for PAX music since I have an old phone they can use and I have not used the connect feature.

I wonder if you put future events for example Chris Rock is in town at the hard rock this Wedensday and Thursday down here, or home games or concerts, ladies nights or perhaps other specials local restaurants have, you know kind of disorient the PAX, and then of course mix in the tipping message creatively some how.

I have had no luck down here personally, but some strip clubs do offer some of the door money to taxi drivers, perhaps showing them your tablet might put a $5 spiff for you every time you show up with customers. Of course as a trade for the advertisement.

And if you are going to trade in you prius for a minivan, forget that, may as well get an Infiniti QX60 preferably the hybrid, at least then you can qualify for all the platforms.


----------



## UberwithDan (Dec 2, 2016)

Kodyhead said:


> I have spotify the paid version but only for myself for the gym, I may start using it for PAX music since I have an old phone they can use and I have not used the connect feature.
> ......
> 
> I have had no luck down here personally, but some strip clubs do offer some of the door money to taxi drivers, perhaps showing them your tablet might put a $5 spiff for you every time you show up with customers. Of course as a trade for the advertisement.
> ...


I use it at home also, once i connect to home wifi i can pick music from my phone and play it from my pc.
It's funny you say that, Ive been quietly trying to research local restaurant and strip club referrals. The QX is nice but a bit out of my price range now that my main occupation is "uber". If I keep at thsi for another year or 2 I may very well upgrade.


----------



## Jc. (Dec 7, 2016)

UberwithDan said:


> I use it at home also, once i connect to home wifi i can pick music from my phone and play it from my pc.
> It's funny you say that, Ive been quietly trying to research local restaurant and strip club referrals. The QX is nice but a bit out of my price range now that my main occupation is "uber". If I keep at thsi for another year or 2 I may very well upgrade.


I've been researching strip clubs my whole adult life


----------



## swingset (Feb 26, 2017)

That's a sweet setup, more than I'd do for this gig but kudos to making it a nice setup.


----------



## mdbikiniteam (Jun 3, 2016)

i am with you my disco brother have fun with it i will make a video of my setup soon i guess and i will post it on my YouTube channel


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Wow, 7 passengers! Didn't know Uber allowed that many.


----------



## UberwithDan (Dec 2, 2016)

DocT said:


> Wow, 7 passengers! Didn't know Uber allowed that many.


suburbans seat like 8 dont they? I see those doing uber.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

UberwithDan said:


> suburbans seat like 8 dont they? I see those doing uber.


Just because you can seat that many doesn't mean you should be.


----------



## mdbikiniteam (Jun 3, 2016)

yes 7 passengers at the time i did not know there should have only been 6 but my van hold 8 with driver


----------



## ub3r1can (May 6, 2016)

Trip Turner said:


> Thanks for the info. Sounds like a useful tool. I'm on an iPhone (7+, 10.2.1). Anyone know how to create a premade text with this phone?


https://uberpeople.net/threads/great-tip-if-using-iphone.152187/


----------



## Trip Turner (Feb 7, 2017)

Bpr2 said:


> Settings -> General ~> keyboard ~> text replacement ~> tap the + in upper right ~> input shortcut and phrase.
> 
> My shortcut is "uuber" that changes into "Hi this is your Uber, I'm here, I'm parked outside, and I'll have my lights flashing. Thank you for taking Uber  "
> 
> Type your shortcut and if you want the full text to auto type, press the space button after it pops up in the suggested text bar.


Thanks very much!


----------



## diehard88 (Dec 2, 2016)

nice !

I imagine chicks love it and come flocking to you.


----------



## cdm813 (Jan 9, 2017)

You must disappoint so many people that think they're on Cash Cab but they're just in a car of an Uber driver that's trying WAY too hard.


----------



## UberwithDan (Dec 2, 2016)

cdm813 said:


> You must disappoint so many people that think they're on Cash Cab but they're just in a car of an Uber driver that's trying WAY too hard.


haha I actually do gt that once in awhile. I provide excellent service my riders dont leave disappointed.


----------



## FireWater (Sep 12, 2016)

Anyone asked to make a porno in your car yet?


----------



## UberwithDan (Dec 2, 2016)

FireWater said:


> Anyone asked to make a porno in your car yet?


nope they mainly ask how they can request me as their driver again. 
had a cute tip today btw. a mom and 2 kids, 1.6 mile ride. The kids lvoed playign wiht the lights so much they tipped me their 80 cents worth of change.
When I dropped them off the mother said I have the most beautiful Uber car she has ever seen. $10 cash tip.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Uber  Dan drives Lyft now? Lol

Btw it looks like a Japanese "massage" establishment. Please note the quotes.



tohunt4me said:


> Well Dan,it's wonderful to see you so industriously and tirelesy working towards such utter and total devestation !
> 
> It's like a train wreck hauling eggs !
> 
> We are all sure the outcome will be spectacular !


On the (garishly) bright side.... BATSIGNAL~!!!



UberwithDan said:


> I keep it simple, gallon size ziploc bags. havent needed one yet. The few severe drunks I turn on easy listening or chill 70's music and cracnk up the heat, so they nod off lol.


Please tell me you're kidding.

Drunks MUST be frozen out or they WILL get pukey or belligerent.

Each 10°F of heat is like pouring them a double shot of JD



DocT said:


> Wow, 7 passengers! Didn't know Uber allowed that many.


Uber technically doesnt... UberXL and Lyft Plus advertise as "6 passenger"

Although different configs of eligible vehicles may fit 7 or 8 plus the driver



UberwithDan said:


> suburbans seat like 8 dont they? I see those doing uber.


Suburbans/Yukons/Escalades usually have midrow captain chairs and REALLY only seat 5....6 in a pinch, their third row is tiny

Expeditons/Navigators have a bigger third row and usually seat 6 or 7 (depends, captain chairs or full midrow)

Some Expeditions and Excursions can seat 8+1, due to front bench option


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Adieu said:


> Btw it looks like a Japanese "massage" establishment.


Never been to a massage establishment. I see Japanese or Korean "Shiatsu" places all over, though. But they call it "Spas." May need to check it out. I wonder if they accept health insurance.


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

mdbikiniteam said:


> i am with you my disco brother have fun with it i will make a video of my setup soon i guess and i will post it on my YouTube channel


That's a pretty cool set up that you and UberDan have , I don't have anything in my car now that I just do part time and during the day but when I worked full time and mainly did the bar late night thing I often though about dressing up the interior like that if anything just to have a little more fun while working .


----------

